# Garden Tractor log skidder



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

Garden Tractor log skidder
I recently had about 4 acres fenced in for my dogs. The fence company left me some debris to clean up. Piles of dirt and rock they cleared to put the fence in and some small pine trees and dead trees etc. The wife complained about it, but I told her we hired them to install a fence not excavate, and they did an excellent job on the fence. I was gonna hire someone to bring in a dozer or bobcat, and I still may at some point, but made an excellent reason to purchase a Johnny bucket

Today I was looking on Craigslist eyeballing old garden tractors and saw a guy selling an ATV/Garden Tractor log skidding plate/sled. Anyone seen or used one of these? I know my Craftsman won't pull a big log but wondered if it would be worth getting for my cleanup projects


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Pulling something that heavy would put a lot of strain and wear on your drive train, but it looks to be a good idea.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like a handy rig, but like tractor beam stated, it may place a lot of wear and tear on your tractor. May be great for around the yard as per the photo, but a quad or a heavier tractor may work better for out in the woods.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By the looks the log setting on teeth like for grip???.
Be careful front plate doesn't dig and flip you backwards...could always add set wheels for smother hauling.


----------



## Jim Festa (Sep 8, 2019)

never used one but i think its a great idea for my atv. i just might have to build one for the hunting season


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I once made a "log arch" from scrap I had on hand. It worked well behind my JD 420 GT.























I only used the tail cart on fairly level ground!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

depends on if you have a lawn tractor or a garden tractor. garden tractors would be fine with this type of thing. they are made for ground engaging equipment. if you've got a lawn tractor, get a little cart and cut you logs to fit.


----------



## William4Poole (Oct 18, 2020)

Impressive. Your tractor has a very good transmission.


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Neat rig, like how it turns the log into the trailer frame to tow it out. Definitely need larger diameter floatation style tires to avoid soil compaction and the tire digging into the soil. Loading the log onto the tail rig could take some effort and long pike poles.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

andyvh1959 said:


> Neat rig, like how it turns the log into the trailer frame to tow it out. Definitely need larger diameter floatation style tires to avoid soil compaction and the tire digging into the soil. Loading the log onto the tail rig could take some effort and long pike poles.


not really. a log weighting near a ton wouldn't fit in the arch, even a more dense and fairly long hardwood log, you are limited to maybe 1/2 ton, so the ground pressure would be comparable to the little tractor pulling it if it had a decent sized rider.
If you wanted to make one for a 20' oak log, 30" on the big end, then you would want larger tires.


----------

